# 2nd breeding,better results :)



## darni (Sep 1, 2009)

well since there was no damage at all to blue and ember last breeding and ember has striped up again,not to mention the two have been guzzling brineshrimp and betta good,i thought i would put them together again,ember immediatly started helping blue build the nest (wierd fish) and then they got busy ,i have changed the breeding tank over and have taken the gravel out,added some fluffy live plants instead and have taken the plastic ones out,much better for baby fishys and looks better too. 
again there was no biting or bullying so they are both in great condition and i allready have twice as many eggs and they are still going!!!! i love these two!!!!
i also have a new tank for my bettas,a 50l all glass tank with some cool plants and this absolouty amazing filter that takes eeeevvveeerrryyything out of the water!!!! when i poured the water in it churned up a bit of waste from the stones,it was gone 3mins later!!!! and the rocks are crystal clean!!!! im going to change the tank to sand soon as i think it looks nicer and plants grow better.
Will update on the fry progress


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Congrats on the second spawn! They sure got down to business in a hurry! lol


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Congrats! I can't wait to breed my next pair. Only a couple more months!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Are you breeding Pearl and Merlin again?


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I dont think so. I think I'm going to just wait until the pair I pick is about 3 months old or so to breed. If I can get my 50 gallon up and running soon, then I might breed them again.


----------



## darni (Sep 1, 2009)

i know it was quick,i wanted to do dragon and beenie next but they are still conditioning and ember was almost pushing blues guppy trap over to get to him!!!!! and he was bubble happy,on the nights he had to tank to himself,the next day it would be half covered in bubbles!!!!! it was sooooo cute


----------



## biokid101 (Sep 24, 2009)

how did the fry end up, good?


----------



## Lady Ivy (Aug 1, 2009)

Picture,Pictures,Pictures please


----------



## darni (Sep 1, 2009)

yes i have some beautifull fry,i am actually going to jar them today because dragon and beenie are raring to go lol, havent had a huge amount survivemi think there is about 20 left but those ones are doing good and eating well now  pics to come


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

great!!! can't wait!


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

i cant wait to see them


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

I'll be looking for the pics


----------

